

Pensacola Florida - ZacharyFerguson

Hello my name is Zach and I'm in real need of some experience. Which I'm sure everyone on this forum is as well. I have experience in actionscript and I am Flash certified for CS4. I am also IC3 certified for Microsoft office 2003 and I also have experience in visual basic. Willing to learn any other language or program. Here is a link to my myspace (http://www.myspace.com/linkthegreenone) and here is my email address (metal.evil@hotmail.com). please contact me for a copy of my resume. Please and thank you.
======
threepointone
Hi Zach, welcome to Hacker news. I'm sure you've been scouring the internet
looking for a job/experience, and getting disappointed as well. That's
alright, happens to a lot of us. Heck, given a chance, I'd jump my job and
look for something cooler too.

The thing is, Hacker news isn't a jobs board. This is a community for
startups. I'm kinda certain most of the people here aren't looking for
experience, they're more interested in building stuff, and they learn/figure
out how to do it by themselves. Google is your friend! Certifications and
resumes are unimportant when it comes to these things. People here are more
interested in the 'what have you done', rather than the 'what would you like
to do', or even worse, 'how many months did you spend at company X'.

PS- imho, when you do go out into the world (you're 18, so I'm assuming a bit
here) of job hunting, you might want to skip using your myspace link and
METAL.EVIL mail addresses. They don't make you seem professional. Don't get me
wrong, I love speed metal as much as the next guy, but I'd rather not be
judged on that basis by a potential employer. Best of luck!

------
ZacharyFerguson
Thank you for your response. I thought the same things about my email address
and I fixed it right after I read your comment. again Thank you for the advise
and I will take every word of it to heart. I have been using google but its
almost like Pensacola Florida is just a dead zone for this field and I'm not
really in the position to move. Would you have any idea on what I could do to
get some experience so that I can get a job with a company and have something
on my resume that isn't Sears holding and Whataburger inc? lol Because I'm at
a loss.

